# InterZoo 2006 - Nürnberg



## Norbert Sabat

Hi guys

I come back from Germany yesterday and i must say that Interzoo is GREAT and...HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE 

I go with Aquaszut company and i made for them few tanks. 
I saw all plants, rocks, wood first time in Germany so i made a lot of improvisation :lol: I have only one kind of rocks (for malawi) and 4pieces poor looking "roots"

Let gets started

Two days befor opening 









My 5 "children" ....

Tank #1 (i made it in 2.5h - from empty to fulled)









Tank #2 (1.5h)









Tank #3 (4h....very deep- about 22")









Tank #4 (about 3h - i have big problem with that tank because wood was dry and don't sinking so i must use some stone









Tank #5 (i don't know how long i made it...i was too tired)









Few more photos








































































More coming soon


----------



## Piscesgirl

Wow, so many beautiful tanks in one place -- very impressive!


----------



## trenac

Awesome tanks... I wish I could see these in person!


----------



## MiamiAG

Amazing Norbert. Did you have the aquariums planned out before setting them up?


----------



## Dusty

That's really cool! Definitely would be something to see in person.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Part two

"Back to Nature" - cool backwalls




























Welcome to Japan 





































Thats bugs blow my mind :lol: over 5" long



















New stuff from arcadia....



















...and new from Eheim (professional 3e)



















More coming soon...

Art, this company come to me 1.5 weeks befor opening so i have only few days to think about this. I chose only popular and stronge plants - you can't have everything from day to day. Remember - those are only tanks for show, setup for 5days and after that all is removed or sold - tanks are only for "catch new customers" .
I was thinking about what i want made in single tank but when i started setup first one i haven't time for thinking what i'm doing


----------



## slickwillislim

wow those are some nice pictures. I wish I could go to that. I cant imagine what those tanks must be like in person.

Nice job with those tanks. I have to admit those are some of the nicest tanks I have seen made in a couple of hours.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Ehh...kingdom for this stuff 




























Tropica box










9weeks old tank



























Tropica aquascape worshop. Oliver at work 





































My treasssssuuuuuuuuuuurrrrre :lol: (thanks Oliver !!!)










More to come....


----------



## trckrunrmike

Where they selling those stones? If so, how much?

And what background plant is this? I have never seen such a unique aquascape, something I might do


----------



## jower

> My treasssssuuuuuuuuuuurrrrre :lol: (thanks Oliver !!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come....


Yes! Finally tropica has started to sell this!


----------



## jower

trckrunrmike said:


> And what background plant is this? I have never seen such a unique aquascape, something I might do


That looks like Vallisneria nana, very nice easy plant


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Last part


----------



## nannostomus

Hello Norbert,

Thank you very much for the feedback of Interzoo 2006.

Can you give me the name of the company who is sell the
stones " dragon stone " ?

Thanks in advance.

Roger


----------



## Svennovitch

Absolutely beautiful, Norbert! Wish I had the time to go 
Next time, I'll be there!

Could you give me some information about the new Eheim Professional 3 filters? And when will they be up for sale?

Thanks,
Sven


----------



## Norbert Sabat

The background plants is vallisneria nana

Tropica tanks was 9weeks old with ferts, CO2 etc so they look beautiful 

I think most products (specialy from Asia) was for sale last day of Interzoo (transport all of his stuff back to China is more expensive than goods value )

Rocks are from www.aquadeco.com in Munchen (Germany)

I don't know any more about Eheim Prof 3e - this stuf have some microchip to control something (but i don't know what)

I made big report in polish forum but i can't write same in english - in future i will write article on my website


----------



## guppy

Great pictures too bad they dont have one of these over here in the states =[


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

The other important fairs are:
*Aquaria* September 2006, China: http://www.aquariachina.com/
*Aquarama* 2007, Singapore: http://www.aquarama.com.sg

Yes, there must be an equivalent in USA.


----------



## zig

excellent post Norbert, great pics as wellhoto: thanks for sharing


----------



## fishfry

wow, amazing pictures, thank you for sharing!!

Do you know what company makes this backdrop?:


----------



## jower

fishfry said:


> wow, amazing pictures, thank you for sharing!!
> 
> Do you know what company makes this backdrop?:


I think thats a back to nature piece. You will find more info here http://www.backtonature.se/


----------



## fishfry

Thank you, that is correct. I didn't realize back to nature was the name of the company.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Norbert,
What was the impact of the fair on to planted tank industry? Was Oliver's demo crowded? I know of many Turkish people went to Germany just for the fair. It was difficult to book even in the pensions during the fair period. How was the level of the visitors?


----------



## trckrunrmike

How do they make this?


----------

